

Kanban beats SCRUM (at Mozilla) - _ciembor
https://blog.mozilla.org/webdev/2013/04/22/kanban-for-mdn-development/

======
trcollinson
I don't know if this article actually claims that Kanban beats SCRUM but it
was a great example of someone moving away from SCRUM. One thing I have
noticed is that far too many people equate agile directly with scrum. We're
now getting scrum bigots. It's so nice to see people being agile about agile!

